# Any Vendors that have TFA Creme De Menthe left in stock?



## Marechal (30/7/16)

I know it is not allowed by customs to import due to flashpoint issues, but if you have some left please share


----------



## zadiac (30/7/16)

@Marechal 

http://www.fogmachine.co.za/index.php/product/tfa-creme-de-menthe/


----------



## Andre (31/7/16)

https://valleyvapour.co.za/?s=creme+de+menthe&post_type=product


----------



## Richio (31/7/16)

Hi @Marechal

We've got some creme de menthe v2 (TFA) coming in tomorrow.


----------



## Petrus (31/7/16)

Marechal said:


> I know it is not allowed by customs to import due to flashpoint issues, but if you have some left please share


@Marechal , sorry for asking,what is the flashpoint issues you are referring to?


----------



## Petrus (31/7/16)

Richio said:


> Hi @Marechal
> 
> We've got some creme de menthe v2 (TFA) coming in tomorrow.


@Richio, you don't perhaps have any Gold Ducat coming in?


----------



## Richio (31/7/16)

@Petrus 
He is referring to the high flash point of the original creme de menthe, it can only be shipped via hazmat shipping.
We do have gold ducatcoming in, I will confirm an ETA in the morning.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marechal (1/8/16)

Thanks for all the replies, I will give the Creme de Menthe 2.0 (or is it 1.1) a try


----------

